# Doing a tranny swap and question on axles



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

Ok i have a 85 Quantum that i am doing a 5spd swap into. My donor car is a 93 fox. I am certain that the axles from the fox wont fit into the front hubs of the quantum, but can i use the axles from the automatic tranny? I know with some cars you can get away with that, but not sure on the quantum.


----------



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

how did this turn out, were you able to use the automatic axles? or did the Fox axles work?


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

tinworm said:


> how did this turn out, were you able to use the automatic axles? or did the Fox axles work?


 did not try the auto's, the boots were pretty shot after looking at them and the front hub is a little different on the quantum compaired to the fox. I just ordered in a couple for 100 bucks.


----------

